# Premiere Instant Cake?



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

The site shows not available, but asking here, does anyone know if it's in the works?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

JoeTaxpayer said:


> The site shows not available, but asking here, does anyone know if it's in the works?


Nobody at this point has said that a trunked copy of the TP/TPXL software is in the works or even possible, so without that Instant Cake would not be possible. At $39 for the current Instant Cake you might be better off purchasing a preformatted hard drive for your TP/TPXL as the cost difference is not that much. (assuming you don't want to make your own copy from the TP/TPXL original drive to a new drive)


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

lessd said:


> At $39 for the current Instant Cake you might be better off purchasing a preformatted hard drive for your TP/TPXL as the cost difference is not that much.


I'm seeing 1TB = $230 / 2TB = $300
With the bare drives selling now for $50/$80, the $40 for software seems reasonable. I've used IC for my Series2/HD/THX, and it was easy.

I'm assuming if they are able to produce these drives pre-formatted/imaged, they'll eventually offer the software as well.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

JoeTaxpayer said:


> I'm seeing 1TB = $230 / 2TB = $300
> With the bare drives selling now for $50/$80, the $40 for software seems reasonable. I've used IC for my Series2/HD/THX, and it was easy.
> 
> I'm assuming if they are able to produce these drives pre-formatted/imaged, they'll eventually offer the software as well.


I just made a quick check on E-Bay and a 2TB Premiere drive is $150 inc shiping so I don't know where you got your $300 price. see http://cgi.ebay.com/TiVo-Premiere-XL-TCD748000-Hard-Drive-Upgrade-2TB-WD-/260687200608?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb22b0160 or E-Bay item 260687200608. 
I have no connection to this seller, just showing you an example of current pricing by a *top rated seller*.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

lessd said:


> I just made a quick check on E-Bay and a 2TB Premiere drive is $150 inc shiping so I don't know where you got your $300 price.


From dvrupgeade.com the same guys who write instant cake. I appreciate the lead, by the way, looks good.

The jfms software (linked from other thread) does this just fine. Used a 1.5TB drive I had, and it's up and running, 237 hours of HD.


----------

